# Women composers, especially Fanny Hensel.



## Hobbit (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi,
I would like to thank every woman who has composed a piece of classical music, especially Fanny Hensel, of whom I am in the middle of reading a very good book about.
Thank you.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I only have two CDs from female composers:

Fanny's Das Jahr

and this:


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Amy Beach is probably considered the leading American female composer


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you find the time try:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louise_Farrenc 
happy listening .


----------



## LP collector (Aug 6, 2016)

Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969) is by a long way the best female composer I have heard. Prolific in all areas, I have concentrated on her seven string quartets. Two sets available from Naxos and Chandos.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Cecile Chaminade's Concertino is a must for all flute fanciers.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Unsuk Chin
Kaija Saariaho
Sofia Gubaidulina
Dobrinka Tabakova
Galina Ustvolskaya

All brilliant.


----------

